# How To Get Stock 3g Mobile Hotspot on angel's CM9?



## timmyk465 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am still searching for a solution to this, and didn't want to post it in the main CM9 thread. My company pays for tethering service, and I like being able to use my phone in infrastructure mode. I was able to find a supposed blurless .apk for Mynet, but like many others who have tried, keep getting the "X Application not installed" error.

*What would need to be done to this .apk to install it on angel's CM9 ROM for the DX? Or is there another way?*

Before you post I already realize I can use a free wireless tether without paying for it (I don't pay for it anyway). I am specifically trying to use the stock Verizon 3g Mobile Hotspot. If that boggles your mind, that's nice but doesn't help me... don't post.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you tried installing it as a system apk? Use root explorer to copy/paste the apk to system/app and match permissions. Reboot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timmyk465 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have tried this and just tried it again for good measure... no dice. Thank you for the response though.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

mind grabbing a log of when you try to run it?


----------



## timmyk465 (Dec 28, 2011)

here is a log... this is just opening the folder containing the Mynet.apk file and attempting to install...

```
<br />
I/ActivityManager( 1733): START {act=android.intent.action.VIEW dat=file:///mnt/sdcard/Applications/Mynet.apk typ=application/vnd.android.package-archive cmp=com.android.packageinstaller/.PackageInstallerActivity} from pid 6129<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1598): doRouting devs: stereo 0x2, mono 0, input 0. Chose speaker Speakerphone (gain 0xd) mic None (gain 0x1c1c)<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1598): Output 0x172a8 exiting standby<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 606K, 15% free 16209K/18887K, paused 109ms<br />
I/dalvikvm-heap( 1733): Grow heap (frag case) to 16.083MB for 129616-byte allocation<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 24K, 15% free 16311K/19015K, paused 79ms<br />
I/ActivityManager( 1733): Start proc com.android.packageinstaller for activity com.android.packageinstaller/.PackageInstallerActivity: pid=6152 uid=10028 gids={}<br />
I/AppSecurityPermissions( 6152): Ignoring unknown [URL=permission:android.permission]permission:android.permission[/URL].ADD_SYSTEM_SERVICE<br />
I/AppSecurityPermissions( 6152): Ignoring unknown [URL=permission:android.permission]permission:android.permission[/URL].READ_SETTINGS<br />
I/AppSecurityPermissions( 6152): Ignoring unknown [URL=permission:com.motorola.android.permission]permission:com.motorola.android.permission[/URL].FMRADIO<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6152): GC_CONCURRENT freed 236K, 4% free 9294K/9671K, paused 4ms+2ms<br />
I/Process ( 1733): Sending signal. PID: 6152 SIG: 3<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6152): threadid=3: reacting to signal 3<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6152): Wrote stack traces to '/data/anr/traces.txt'<br />
W/InputManagerService( 1733): Starting input on non-focused client [email protected] (uid=10017 pid=6129)<br />
W/IInputConnectionWrapper( 6129): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection<br />
I/ActivityManager( 1733): Displayed com.android.packageinstaller/.PackageInstallerActivity: +641ms<br />
I/ActivityManager( 1733): No longer want com.google.android.apps.googlevoice (pid 4300): hidden #16<br />
W/ActivityManager( 1733): Scheduling restart of crashed service com.google.android.apps.googlevoice/.UpdateService in 5000ms<br />
W/ActivityManager( 1733): Scheduling restart of crashed service com.google.android.apps.googlevoice/.widget.WidgetService in 15000ms<br />
I/ActivityManager( 1733): START {dat=file:///mnt/sdcard/Applications/Mynet.apk cmp=com.android.packageinstaller/.InstallAppProgress (has extras)} from pid 6152<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 201K, 15% free 16195K/19015K, paused 80ms<br />
I/ActivityManager( 1733): Displayed com.android.packageinstaller/.InstallAppProgress: +136ms<br />
W/ActivityManager( 1733): No content provider found for permission revoke: [URL=file:///mnt/sdcard/Applications/Mynet]file:///mnt/sdcard/Applications/Mynet[/URL].apk<br />
W/ActivityManager( 1733): No content provider found for permission revoke: [URL=file:///mnt/sdcard/Applications/Mynet]file:///mnt/sdcard/Applications/Mynet[/URL].apk<br />
E/PackageManager( 1733): Package com.motorola.mynet has no signatures that match those in shared user android.uid.system; ignoring!<br />
W/PackageManager( 1733): Package couldn't be installed in /data/app/com.motorola.mynet-1.apk<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_EXPLICIT freed 415K, 15% free 16221K/19015K, paused 5ms+8ms<br />
D/InstallAppProgress( 6152): Installation error code: -8<br />
I/InstallAppProgress( 6152): Finished installing com.motorola.mynet<br />
V/PhoneStatusBar( 1817): setLightsOn(true)<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2175): GC_CONCURRENT freed 477K, 7% free 9300K/9927K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/ActivityManager( 1733): Start proc com.google.android.apps.googlevoice for service com.google.android.apps.googlevoice/.UpdateService: pid=6169 uid=10066 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2146): GC_CONCURRENT freed 400K, 8% free 9907K/10759K, paused 3ms+12ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6169): GC_CONCURRENT freed 244K, 4% free 9294K/9671K, paused 8ms+2ms<br />
D/CountryDetector( 1733): The first listener is added<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6169): GC_CONCURRENT freed 439K, 6% free 9420K/9991K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
W/CursorWrapperInner( 6169): Cursor finalized without prior close()<br />
W/CursorWrapperInner( 6169): Cursor finalized without prior close()<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6041): GC_CONCURRENT freed 375K, 6% free 9815K/10439K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6169): GC_CONCURRENT freed 388K, 6% free 9600K/10119K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6041): GC_EXPLICIT freed 117K, 7% free 9777K/10439K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6169): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 157K, 5% free 9750K/10247K, paused 20ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6041): GC_CONCURRENT freed 323K, 5% free 9965K/10439K, paused 2ms+5ms<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1598): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::standby]AudioStreamOutMot::standby[/URL] called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1598): Output 0x172a8 entering standby<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1598): Closing Output device<br />
D/AlarmManagerService( 1733): Kernel timezone updated to 240 minutes west of GMT<br />
D/AlarmManagerService( 1733): Kernel timezone updated to 240 minutes west of GMT<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_EXPLICIT freed 710K, 15% free 16205K/19015K, paused 3ms+8ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6041): GC_EXPLICIT freed 364K, 6% free 9880K/10439K, paused 6ms+5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_CONCURRENT freed 344K, 28% free 10513K/14407K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 45K, 26% free 10727K/14407K, paused 22ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 8K, 23% free 11150K/14407K, paused 32ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 0K, 20% free 11582K/14407K, paused 26ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 0K, 17% free 12013K/14407K, paused 20ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 0K, 11% free 12877K/14407K, paused 24ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 5% free 13740K/14407K, paused 25ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 0K, 5% free 14603K/15303K, paused 24ms<br />
W/ResourceType( 1733): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource number 0x7f0c000a<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6169): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 207K, 6% free 9913K/10439K, paused 20ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6169): GC_EXPLICIT freed 93K, 6% free 9944K/10503K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1817): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 9K, 4% free 15939K/16455K, paused 22ms<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1598): doRouting devs: stereo 0x2, mono 0, input 0. Chose speaker Speakerphone (gain 0xd) mic None (gain 0x1c1c)<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1598): Output 0x172a8 exiting standby<br />
W/IInputConnectionWrapper( 6129): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection<br />
W/InputManagerService( 1733): Starting input on non-focused client [email protected] (uid=10017 pid=6129)<br />
D/dalvikvm( 5997): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1674K, 29% free 9633K/13447K, paused 3ms+5ms<br />
```


----------



## timmyk465 (Dec 28, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> mind grabbing a log of when you try to run it?


It looks like I need the correct signatures? I'm going to start some googling again and see if this is something I can fix?


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

timmyk465 said:


> It looks like I need the correct signatures? I'm going to start some googling again and see if this is something I can fix?


Correct. You'll need to sign the APK with the platform key and certificate used to create the specific build you're trying to install it on.


----------



## timmyk465 (Dec 28, 2011)

just to update the thread if anyone is watching this... I signed the .apk with the right cert and permissions. It still doesn't install... after manually adding it to the system/app folder with the correct permissions it shows up in the app drawer after a restart. However, when you attempt to run it, the phone restarts.

Log after searching mynet after attempt to run:

I/ActivityManager( 4627): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.motorola.mynet/.Mynet bnds=[240,408][240,408]} from pid 4843
D/Mynet ( 4627): app onCreate
D/Mynet ( 4627): onResume
D/Mynet.Service( 4627): onCreate
W/dalvikvm( 4627): Exception Ljava/lang/UnsatisfiedLinkError; thrown while initializing Lcom/motorola/mynet/WifiAPNative;
E/AndroidRuntime( 4627): at com.motorola.mynet.MynetService.onCreate(MynetService.java:141)
E/AndroidRuntime( 4627): at com.motorola.mynet.WifiAPNative.<clinit>(WifiAPNative.java:7)
W/PackageManager( 7642): Unknown permission android.permission.ADD_SYSTEM_SERVICE in package com.motorola.mynet
W/PackageManager( 7642): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_SETTINGS in package com.motorola.mynet


----------

